# Yi Jianlian 16 yrs old???



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

http://www.angeltowns.com/members/nbadraft/yiage2.htm 

His stock may have rise back, now that he might be 16 instead of 19, he's still growin, 7,1 now


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

This whole situation is just stupid. I'm not even gonna pay attention to his age until he declares for the draft and lists a birthday there. Until then, I'm sure his age will change again a couple times.


----------



## Jesus_Walks (Jul 11, 2004)

GAHHHHHHHHH, can china give us his real age once and for all so we can stop guessin!!


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

danny almonte?


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

WTF?


WTF is china doing jesus christ, leave this ****ing kid alone already.

I don't understand, can't we just carbon date the kid or something?


Wait, angeltowns?

As in the free webspace provider? 


Worthless.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Here is an interesting link with quotes about his age:

 http://sports.yahoo.com/oly/news?slug=ap-china-thenextyao&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tragedy</b>!
> danny almonte?


hey danny's awesome, had another stellar year at mornoe hs here in the bronx, if he keeps this up, sure first round pick when he graduates.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>knickstorm</b>!
> 
> 
> hey danny's awesome, had another stellar year at mornoe hs here in the bronx, if he keeps this up, sure first round pick when he graduates.



i know, i was talking about the age situation.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Oh whatever, point is he'll improve his game and he's already 7'1" now. He's a slasher, if he grows to like 7'3" I think it'll actually take something away from his game...


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

Yi Jianlian's birthday is Oct 27,1987


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shanghai_boy</b>!
> Yi Jianlian's birthday is Oct 27,1987


If you're really from China you better search this board. You'll find out the state admitted his age to being 20.


This may shock you but the state lies to you all the time.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> If you're really from China you better search this board. You'll find out the state admitted his age to being 20.


So if he is 20 he can be in next year draft?


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sigma</b>!
> 
> So if he is 20 he can be in next year draft?


Yeah but, he won't go high at all.

If he's 16 he's a phenom and a legit contender for the #1 selection.


----------



## naomi (Apr 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> This may shock you but the state lies to you all the time.


Can you show me any evidence for your words?
if u got the information from the roster of the 4-nation turnament ,i would tell u that was a typo mistake.now the newest roster from FIBA 2nd Diamond Ball Tournament at Belgrade shows he was born in 1987!!   

look this http://www.eurobasket2005.com/diamond_ball/team.php?id=500


----------



## zebraman2 (Mar 17, 2004)

Dodgy Officials, doing this kid no favors


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>naomi</b>!
> Can you show me any evidence for your words?
> if u got the information from the roster of the 4-nation turnament ,i would tell u that was a typo mistake.now the newest roster from FIBA 2nd Diamond Ball Tournament at Belgrade shows he was born in 1987!!


You can say anything is a typo. Watch this!

I am better than Michael Jordan.



Oops. Typo! I meant that I am not better than Michael Jordan! Gee, that's embarassing.

The fact is that we won't really ever know what to believe because it's all very suspicious that they would make a typo about a guy whose age is questioned so much.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jdg</b>!
> I am better than Michael Jordan.


WTF!!! NO YOUR NOT! MODS BAN THIS IDIOT! :upset: :upset: :upset: 







lol :grinning:


The moral of this story is people over react to things that aren't gonna take place for another year...AND...KABI just increased his post total to 4108.


----------



## crash2002 (Dec 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jdg</b>!
> 
> 
> You can say anything is a typo. Watch this!
> ...


I heard Yi's parents were married in 1985.£¨rumor£©


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

WTF are they feeding these kids in china?


----------



## Jesus_Walks (Jul 11, 2004)

Northern Chinkz and Mongolianz have alwayz been HUGE, they were not expose to basketball like this ever, Yao Ming has changed China


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jesus_Walks</b>!
> Northern Chinkz and Mongolianz have alwayz been HUGE, they were not expose to basketball like this ever, Yao Ming has changed China



Calling chinese Chinkz is offensive. Don't do it.


----------



## Jesus_Walks (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Calling chinese Chinkz is offensive. Don't do it.


im part chinese


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

Then you should be ashame of yourself for making fun of your own people. Just because your chinese doesn't mean that word is not offensive to others.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/yijianlian.asp few weeks ago they had his birthdate at 87' but not its change to 84 i think its his real age


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> If you're really from China you better search this board. You'll find out the state admitted his age to being 20.
> ...



hehe,buddy,don't try to debate with most chinese,they will drive u up the wall and still u can never bring them round,cuz they just believe whatever the goverment tell them though they themselves are not even aware of it.Logic,evidence etc don't work here.


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

Well the fact is, is that he is still growing which is evidence to support that he really could be 16.


----------



## drewson (May 19, 2003)

i'm getting sick of these Laettner clones

all hype


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/yijianlian.asp few weeks ago they had his birthdate at 87' but not its change to 84 i think its his real age


No,no.That's not real date.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

why dont u tell us what it is then


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Original ScarFace</b>!
> Well the fact is, is that he is still growing which is evidence to support that he really could be 16.


David Robinson "was still growing"when he was around 20.


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> why dont u tell us what it is then


Why do you think Yi's age is 20?,just because the date in nbadraft.net is changed to 84?
I don't pay attention to how many times his birthedate will change at some websites.
I know he is 16yrs old.that's all.


----------

